# Strange thumping sound from engine bay



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I can't get the videos to play.


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

Is that coming from your intake? Maybe a faulty BPV (Bypass valve) or PCV valve because its open and the tube is right there? I got a 17 and I've never heard mine make that noise.


----------



## Summit_Cruze (Aug 31, 2020)

Not sure why it isn’t working for you but it seems to work for me 



Fireworks234 said:


> I can't get the videos to play.


----------



## Summit_Cruze (Aug 31, 2020)

jasmo_97 said:


> Is that coming from your intake? Maybe a faulty BPV (Bypass valve) or PCV valve because its open and the tube is right there? I got a 17 and I've never heard mine make that noise.


This is my friends car and the sound is coming out from the intake he does have the stock BPV installed (if I’m thinking about the right part it’s located right under the compressor side of the turbo.) he does have a catch can installed could that possibly be messing things up?


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

So as far as i know it shouldn't as long as its hooked up correctly, some of them have specific inlets and outlets. could be a clogged pcv valve, the can needs to be emptied or one of the line has carbon or oil built up in it. Either that or possible blow by at idle but the motor sounded healthy.


----------



## Summit_Cruze (Aug 31, 2020)

Seems to be all good now after moving the catch can tubing and adjusting the intake we think it was one of the tubes kinked under a cover but we’re all good now thanks for the feedback


----------

